# Stray SOS



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 April 2016)

OK, so  I was ready to collect my cat protection cat, but hey ho a stray has appeared at my door.
It was taken in [has been wandering about the town since at least this am
So, it is  "needing out", I have popped it in to the litter house, but it is attacking my door.......... what do I do?
IT might be preggers!
CPL has not responded
Now, I know it is on fb as having been wandering around town this am, but how do i find this post?
PS it has ignored all the specially arranged cat beds and is now grooming itself on my best sofa .......... at least it has stopped attacking my door!
I have named it Feisty.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 April 2016)

Or Dippity [short for Serendipity]


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 April 2016)

Monday morning. Stray / Lost Cat  slept on my bed all night ............ I locked it out of living room in case  it toileted on the carpet! I am not sure if it has used the litter tray at all.

It has eaten breakfast, and gone to sleep again, so I think it must be very tired.
Still not sure what to do, CP have not responded, so will go to local vet.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 April 2016)

poor cat - does seem like your CP are not very on the ball, our branch gave me a scanner to scan anycat which comes in if I need to.   Any pictures of pussy cat??


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 April 2016)

I went to the local vet [not the practice I use], they said bring it in, I left my details, took cat in on Tuesday, and it has been returned to owner, it came across the river by footbridge and then was unable to find its way back.
The vets practice did not have a note of my first visit and the owner had not contacted them ........ its very strange.......
Still nothing from CPL , they were quick enough to phone me to say I could not have Heather if there was another cat in my house ........ in the end I might have to kerb crawl looking for a stray!!!!!!!!!! [joking]


----------



## Goldenstar (21 April 2016)

I hope you get a new cat friend soon .
I found mine in the window of my hairdressers , well not the cats a card telling their story and looking to rehome them .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 April 2016)

Have you asked your local Vet practices if they know of any cats needing a home? My Vet often knows of animals looking for homes due to their owner becoming ill or dying.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 April 2016)

I know, it is bizarre, just stumbled across another cat yesterday which re homed itself with a customer, as they don't allow it in the house, maybe they would rather give it to me, but I suspect they have not tried to find the original owner, so , looks a problem there. Also it is several hundred yards away, over a road and a footbridge.
Will phone my vet, the local lot are useless, only interested in marketing, if you know what I mean............
There is a timid cat at the SSPCA I might get purely because it has been in the cattery too long, not sure if that is ideal reason, maybe from the cat's point of view, but not mine..........


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 April 2016)

Oh dear. 
went to SSPCA  Milton and bought a cat ........... I tried to negotiate the price as it would be very difficult to home, I got a few freebies with it instead.
I hope I have done the right thing. It seems terrified ........... sighted it once ..........., a few growls, that's it. I suspect it has never lived in a house.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 April 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Oh dear. 
went to SSPCA  Milton and bought a cat ........... I tried to negotiate the price as it would be very difficult to home, I got a few freebies with it instead.
I hope I have done the right thing. It seems terrified ........... sighted it once ..........., a few growls, that's it. I suspect it has never lived in a house.
		
Click to expand...

Poor little thing but in six months it will be a different cat ,good for you for giving him a chance .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2016)

a.m. it disappeared ........... I eventually found it burrowed under some spare curtains , not sure who was most surprised when it appeared ......... it had a mini growl and buried even deeper, I expect it will come out sometime,  if only to use the facilities and grab a few nibbles. Not convinced it will ever settle to an semi-outdoor life, but time will tell, its going to be a long haul.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 April 2016)

Dreamies ,the snacks cats crave ,that's how got round my pair of rehomed cats I don't know what's in them but they can't resist them.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2016)

Had to call the vet who knows cat well I though it was going  downhill but she is sure it is ok, but she is not  convinced it will be brave enuff to go out, eeeks  I really don't like cats indoors 24/7. This is turning out badly...
it has not eaten for 24 hours except a lick or two of cheese sauce off aspoon


----------



## Goldenstar (25 April 2016)

Your lucky you got it to lick from a spoon ours where only seen in grey streaks for two months .
On going out mine where three and had never been outside and they took to it like ducks to water I kept them in three months .
How about roast chicken ? They usually love that .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 April 2016)

yep agree on chicken it has never been a house cat and was in a bad way i think it should have been pts tbh... it s miserable and has gone thru too much imho


----------



## Goldenstar (25 April 2016)

Just give it a little time and a quiet peaceful place , you never know what TLC can achieve .
I sang to mine ( poor things ) a silly kitty cat song I made up they now will run across the fields when they hear me , I do however look and sound entirely mad .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 April 2016)

try chicken pieces, also what I do with new cats coming in, is let them chill.  Don't force this, their whole life has changed and they need to come to terms in their own time.


Two cats I have in my pen were given up due to peeing in the house and  such.  They are so sweet now, where as before they would run back in the pen when you turned up and now 1 month later they come out and rub againts you.  The little B&W one was derliberatly run over by mottorbike by some scrots in the girls road, and once they did they reversed back over her.  She has metal plates in her face and lost some vision but she is the most sweetest adorable cat you could ask for, her freind is also sweet but took 2 weeks longer to accept us.  One day she popped her head out when I went in to feed and to my supprise she came down the ladder.   

Don't rush your wee one,  it can take up to a month to even be in the room with you, once they realise you mean them no harm you will see a change


----------



## hackneylass2 (26 April 2016)

It can take a very long time, but do persevere. It will be worth it in the end.

Dreamies, chicken, tuna or sardines...the smell seems to tempt them out.  Yes, a sing songy voice, something different to what theyve been used to, can help a lot  (Imagining Goldenstar on The Voice) 

HGA-12,  what a sad story, poor wee cat, she's a lucky girl now.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2016)

He s eaten something , but spent the night in the litter cabin, now back ln his tunnel, had a growl, I suppose that is progress of sorts.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2016)

Sorry to say, but although the cat has come through the night, I think he is losing weight, and he has little to spare, his last weigh in was 4.2 kg from his low of 3.5
I will get some scales.
I am his advocate, and I am very concerned that he has poor eyesight, they look a bit cloudy,.... I was assured his eyesight was OK, and that he has no medical issues, how do I get in to these corners.
I wish he would purr, just once.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 April 2016)

He licks cream cheese off my fingers, will get some cooked chicken today.


----------



## Embo (26 April 2016)

Poor kitty, please give him a chance.

We have 2 rescues, a brother and sister. The boy (Loki) is very outgoing and we've never had any issues with him, from the moment we brought him home he owned the house.

The girl (Luna) hid for 2 weeks. We had to keep a litter tray near where she was hiding and would place food bowl so she could access without venturing out too far. The only evidence of her was empty food bowl and use of the tray, usually overnight. 

3 years later she is still very shy and will hide whenever anyone comes to visit. She will still only allow us to stroke her in certain areas of the house (safe zones, we call them!) but she comes to bed and sleeps on my OH's pillow every night. At heart, she is a very sweet cat but naturally very shy. She is mostly fine with us (safe zones!) but she follows us around and will sit with us, but not 100% trusting. There has only been one time in the time we've had her that she has sat on a lap and actually gone to sleep! She will come for a stroke and sit for a few minutes but will usually go and find somewhere to sit by herself, so this was a big moment for us and Luna lol.

Some cats need lots of time and understanding - it's good your guy is taking food from you, Luna would shrink away and try to run rather than accept food by hand. Please be patient.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 April 2016)

I am calmer  now as he seems a bit perkier today, but he needs to eat a lot more ..... sardines have been consumed..


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2016)

Good it's early days .
Are you leaving food out when you're in bed ?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2016)

what does the vet say???

fingers crossed for little kitty


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 April 2016)

yes he gets food refreshed every few hours, not eating enough.... evian water in a dish as tap water chlorinated

He got out of the bathroom during the night and is sitting tight under kitchen units .... I can  use my bathroom 
Vet that knows him said he would be OK, just keep going ....
I still have to speak to my own vet's eye specialist vet, but I have to assume he can see enough to cope, my gut feeling is that eyes are not 100% and may cause problems .. deducing this from the cloudinesss   and vet record. Nothing I can do until I can catch hold, he needs to be groomed .. will give him a day to come out.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 April 2016)

Is it genuinely a stray? Have you tried to contact the owner? RSPCA do a paper collar that you can put your details on so if there is an owner they can reassure you.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 April 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Is it genuinely a stray? Have you tried to contact the owner? RSPCA do a paper collar that you can put your details on so if there is an owner they can reassure you.
		
Click to expand...

I have a full vet history from SSPCA he has been with them for a month, he is not a lost pet.
He was a welfare case.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2016)

How's shy kitty tonight ?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 April 2016)

Hi, yes he has moved again, living under my sofa , he has grabbed a snack from his feed bowl in the bathroom. 
He seems to be relaxed now and lets me rub his head and cheeks and has eaten some treats as I want him to eat a lot more, vet said he would prefer to eat at night which is the case and thank goodness he uses the litter tray.
He's OK as long as I leave him on his own.
I am living in my bedroom and kitchen and he has the rest......


----------



## C1airey (27 April 2016)

Fastest way to make friends with a cat is to ignore them. Eventually they get curious and come to see who you are/who fills the food bowl/who empties the litter tray. Can take a few weeks though.

I'd just make sure there's a safe, quiet warm spot for kitty and then crack on with life as normal. He'll come join you when he's ready. 

Also, cats purr when they're stressed/frightened too, so don't take the lack of purring as a bad sign.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 April 2016)

He ate up well last night but I can't find him, I assume he must be somewhere in the house, have replenished his food ......


----------



## Goldenstar (28 April 2016)

My cats who are sisters came from a loving home , where they had lived since they where kittens .
They had a happy time being cat babies to a young couple until a real baby came along then it was a disaster they hated the baby when twins arrived quickly after the first baby they took to living in the attics of the house .
It was a month before I got to touch one I had them locked in a bit of the house where we have two studies , they had a much easier life than your boy had .
They also had to contend with dogs though which did slow stuff down .
It took time they have been here nearly and year and are still improving .
If you have no dog why not open up the whole house at night and just go in and sit on your sofa and put the telly on or read a book so he gets used to the sights and sounds of the house .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 April 2016)

Well the main reason is ventilation , essential when an animal is indoors , if he got out he would be in a much worse position. 
I did find him in airing cupboard, but I wanted to check and groom him, plan went awry and he is jammed tight under kitchen units while I open windows elsewhere.
He would be gone in an instant if given the slightest opportunity.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 April 2016)

He is the noisiest cat ever, moving about the house and moving stuff to create safe places, back to the airing cupboard again and eating OK .... will try the ignore strategy as he seems a lot more active now.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 April 2016)

He was out last night to poo, pee and eat, but I can't find him, will wait to see if he comes out tonight, else SOS to SSPCA.


----------



## touchstone (1 May 2016)

Honestly it can take months for them to relax and trust, he is in a new environment with a new person he doesn't know won't hurt him yet.

I've taken in a few feral and semi feral cats, the first few weeks are terrifying as I'm convinced the cat will never adapt and be totally miserable.  The worst cat is currently snuggled on my knee giving me headbutts and kisses.  I'll bet yours will come round too and it is so rewarding when they do,  you're doing a great job taking on a difficult cat, I'd let him settle for a few weeks before any health checks unless he's desperately I'll, it'll probably only stress hm more and take longer to integrate him into your home.

Have you tried feliway/ pet remedy/ zylkene?  They can all help in this situation and worth a try.

Just to add I wouldn't keep checking him or trying to groomhim, pretend he isn't there and take things at his pace, the more pressure you put on him the more hell stress.  Playing is a good strategy to get them relaxed,  the flying frenzy toys are fab for bringing them out of their shells, also watch the Jackson Galaxy videos on YouTube, he is known as the cat whisperer and has some excellent tips.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (1 May 2016)

Major breakthrough, early this a.m. he was looking out the window!... disappeared then came out to stay under the sofa all day, is moving about now it is dark.
He has been self grooming for a few days now [he is a longhair so plenty of evidence], also can feel his heart, whereas the first day he was shutting down on me, he is happy to let me touch him lightly provided he has an escape route, and I have roast chicken.
He is crashing about the house now, this seems to be his modus operendus.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 May 2016)

So pleased Bonkers 

  Let him dictate the progress as you are doing,  don't force it.  When he fully trust you he will show it, as I said it took 3 weeks  for these two house cats to come out the cat flap too me when I went into feed them in their pens, though scarlet  was more trusting even though she was the one who was run over by the scrots


----------



## Goldenstar (1 May 2016)

Sounds very positive


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 May 2016)

Yep, he has decided to take up residence in living room, so I have set up the ironing board at window and have ordered a tunnel bed for him, as long as he can retreat he is fine, he made a noise today, not a purr, or a growl, more a meioux.
I don't think he is ready for toys yet, will try tomorrow.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 May 2016)

A bit of a health scare, but OK now, smooth sailing anticipated till we tackle the indoor/outdoor situation, we need three - four weeks of calmness first.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 May 2016)

Two weeks on,  and we get a bit of progress most days, though he still spends a lot of time under the sofa if I am too close.
I am still not too sure about a bed, tunnel, cave or clamshell ..... and what to do about [regular] hairball as I can't groom him yet, might call his SSPCA vet again ......
He likes nothing better than nocturnal play sessions, testing toys to destruction.
Getting better poops now on his high meat and fish diet 50/50 raw.  Looks well in himself.


----------



## C1airey (10 May 2016)

Our cats (and dogs) have a billion beds and still they will drag a blanket to their favourite corner and sleep where they choose - if he likes being under the sofa, resign yourself to that being his 'spot' for now.

I wouldn't worry about the hair balls. Bit grim to keep finding I know (esp. with bare feet) but it is normal cat behaviour. If he's grooming himself that's a sign that he's happy in himself and settling in. 

Glad to hear things are progressing


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 May 2016)

He only shoots under sofa because I am around,, if I go out of the house he moves to the window, behind the curtains


----------



## Goldenstar (10 May 2016)

Sounds like good progress.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 May 2016)

Yesterday he came up to me [I have to be on the floor].
Today he is rubbing me like a mad thing, and loves being groomed, he is more adventurous, and happier, still a long way to go, but I can sit close.


----------



## C1airey (16 May 2016)

Super news, and great progress


----------



## Embo (16 May 2016)

Excellent news  

One of ours will only allow us to come near/stroke her in certain areas of the house. We've had her nearly 4 years now. Some cats will always be timid, but you're making great progress together. Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2016)

Advice needed: so I had a bit of a step backwards, I tried lifting and holding him, but on third mini session he panicked and scared himself.
I was building a tunnel but he is now using it as his bed, so instead of see him lying on a bed in corner, allowing more interaction, essentially he prefers to hide away.
Should I move tunnel to some where a bit more public, he came out for five minutes grooming this morning.
He is not getting the smell of catfood, enticing him out of his refuge, which has been part of his re-hab and moving towards me.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			just leave him for a while it must be too fast for him, it will come I am sure Bonkers just at his pace.
		
Click to expand...

OK, will do, have sent for a catnip banana, his squeaky battery mouse is his favourite at the moment.
yes ty , we are "catified"


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 May 2016)

Whew, he is back in his little bed, has had  breakfast and is blinking,  as if to say "what's up Doc?"
No wonder they grilled me at the SSPCA    .... had my two first kittties for thirteen years and they were just residents in  my hotel    ... this one is intensive care.....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 May 2016)

The last two or three days I have been training him to use a feed ball and to ask [mew] when he wants fed, poor thing, so last night he decided to put this in to action at 2.00 am, actually entering my bedroom [first time], I was sure he must be in distress, but no, he just wanted Dreamies!...... The Dreamies were on a cushion in my room.


----------



## C1airey (24 May 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			but no, he just wanted Dreamies!
		
Click to expand...

And so it begins: the slow irresistible wrapping of his human around his tiny kitty paw


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 May 2016)

C1airey said:



			And so it begins: the slow irresistible wrapping of his human around his tiny kitty paw 

Click to expand...

correct


----------



## EventingMum (24 May 2016)

Milton is very close to me, I always think of all the poor residents in there when I go past as I've had dogs from there before so I'm glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 May 2016)

Advice/ thoughts please.
A new vacuum arrived, and instead of just turning it on, I "shooed" him, which terrifies him, and though back in his bed, I have broken his trust and he has not come out for breakfast or grooming, I expect he will calm down soon, I have sent for more Feliway, [gave my spray to a friend with a distressed cat].
Now the above is understandable.
However , last night after his usual nocturnal play session he came in to my room [only second time], went to window a couple of times, even jumped on my bed, and was mewing, I got up and put out a tin of his favourite food, which he ate, but only a few nibbles. Is it possible he wants to go out? I can't let him, as he is too terrified of people at this time.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 May 2016)

I have been forgiven, all pals again, he does not play with his latest toy, but ecstatic about the crinkly wrapping paper.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (27 May 2016)

You sound like you're doing a fab job, love reading your updates, but can we not have a pic yet .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 May 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			You sound like you're doing a fab job, love reading your updates, but can we not have a pic yet .
		
Click to expand...

He is pretty much nocturnal, but I will try if I can get a shot of him at the window.
He comes to get groomed quite readily now, and I bet he will ask to sleep at the foot of the bed pretty soon [I have just ordered a "luxurious satin and faux velvet" bedspread!] 

Oh .... and he purrs ............ very, very quietly, but he is a lot happier, so it has been all worthwhile


----------



## Leo Walker (27 May 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			He is pretty much nocturnal, but I will try if I can get a shot of him at the window.
He comes to get groomed quite readily now, and I bet he will ask to sleep at the foot of the bed pretty soon [I have just ordered a "luxurious satin and faux velvet" bedspread!] 

Oh .... and he purrs ............ very, very quietly, but he is a lot happier, so it has been all worthwhile 

Click to expand...

Sounds like its going well


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 May 2016)

Worried, a bit: OK, so a friend who took on a similar cat has been attacked [I mean full on A&E, tetanus, x-rays] by same, so in discussion, I mentioned mine has had a bite, once a few days ago. BUT twice today, when he was being stroked, no way was it sore. I bopped him on the nose with a soft brush, timeously.
Maybe this is why he was abused / abandoned previously.
Will phone SSPCA tomorrow, but I am thinking he might just be better left to live very much on his own and he has had enough "be-friending" from me from me,  [ though I feel he needs groomed], and after all is said and done, we are supposed to be allies. I would be happy to let him be an outside cat, but I am not sure this will ever be possible, unless we can find a farm for him to live on, but he struggles with most things, and is no hunter.


----------



## chillipup (29 May 2016)

Jeez, what on earth could a cat do to warrant a visit to A & E and x-rays? They're not ruddy lions. OK, I accept a tetanus jab if you've not had  a jab for a long time but I've never heard of a domestic or feral cat causing broken bones to a human. I got bitten by a feral cat once, my fault, hand became very swollen very quickly. Went to GP, sorted very quickly, no problems. Its not life threatening.

What exactly are you expecting from this cat B? What makes you think you and this cat should be allies?  From your posts he is really trying to settle into your home. Give him a break. The poor sod doesn't know what the hell is going on. Stop rushing him. If you really aren't ;'happy 'with his progress' then I would agree, he may well be better off with someone else.


----------



## hackneylass2 (30 May 2016)

Quite a lot of cats will bite when they have had enough fussing.  Sometimes its an overstimulation response.  It is still VERY early days for your kitty.  Maybe a slightly more stand offish approach would work. Let the cat decide when to approach you.  Patience is the key.  Our latest rescue cat took over a year to allow herself to be groomed. Almost two years to be happy and settled on our knees, and still only on her own terms. That said, she is a sweetie, but will probably never be a round your neck luvvercat like our slinkie cats.  Time is the key. Don't give up.  We had lots of shredded hands and arms for months after we got her, and some nasty deep bites...luckily we already had up to date tet jabs.  We don't know how she was treat before she was rescued, so we let her dictate the pace.   Good luck, it will be worth it.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 May 2016)

chillipup said:



			Jeez, what on earth could a cat do to warrant a visit to A & E and x-rays? They're not ruddy lions. OK, I accept a tetanus jab if you've not had  a jab for a long time but I've never heard of a domestic or feral cat causing broken bones to a human. I got bitten by a feral cat once, my fault, hand became very swollen very quickly. Went to GP, sorted very quickly, no problems. Its not life threatening.

What exactly are you expecting from this cat B? What makes you think you and this cat should be allies?  From your posts he is really trying to settle into your home. Give him a break. The poor sod doesn't know what the hell is going on. Stop rushing him. If you really aren't ;'happy 'with his progress' then I would agree, he may well be better off with someone else.
		
Click to expand...

I am not  rushing him, he comes to me for his grooming sessions, which he seems to enjoy, I don't think he is in the least confused, if he is ever frightened he runs off, to a place of safety, it does not take much to scare him.
I took this cat on because it was in a bad place, both mentally and physically, There is no physical pressure on him to come out from his bed, but he has to learn to relax and to play with his toys, learn that no one is going to abuse him, I would prefer that he was an outdoor cat, but at the moment he would not come to call, it would be too risky.
I want im to know that he has a home for life, that he wont be thrown out or abused again


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 May 2016)

I'll make the grooming sessions shorter, but he usually nestles down with me after being brushed, and after head butting and rubbing on me and on the furniture, so, yes over stimulated.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (1 June 2016)

All calm and stable, very careful not to overdue the grooming,  so, one day he will/may be able to go out, I am teaching him about hunting and pouncing, ... he is getting the idea ... poor thing that he does not know these things, my own kitties ignored all toys as they had their own life, and just popped in when it suited, to eat and sleep. 
He is very active when it is dark, eats very little kibbles, and is vocal when he needs fed.
Today's toy is "bubbles", and a cardboard box from Amazon.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (1 June 2016)

OK, now how do I approach the outdoor side [not for months].
Should I take him round the garden in my arms / in a harness / teach him to come in a window, this cat is nocturnal.


----------



## hackneylass2 (2 June 2016)

Get a harness to accustom him to the outside, and your garden (his territory).  Then, when you think he is ready to go outside, and knows where he is.....let him out when he is hungry.  The lure of food will be very helpful to get him back.  For now, get him used to the sound of a foodbag being shaken just before you feed him, do this every time you feed him. If you leave food out ad lib now, maybe try to have set  mealtimes as a routine.  When he is used to coming back home you can feed ad lib.

Sounds like he was taken from his mum too early if he does not know how to hunt and pounce. Keep on playing with him and he will get the idea.

Most cats tend to be nocturnal, they will adapt somewhat  in time, I would not let him out after dusk.  Sounds like he is progressing!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 June 2016)

hackneylass2 said:



			Get a harness to accustom him to the outside, and your garden (his territory).  Then, when you think he is ready to go outside, and knows where he is.....let him out when he is hungry.  The lure of food will be very helpful to get him back.  For now, get him used to the sound of a foodbag being shaken just before you feed him, do this every time you feed him. If you leave food out ad lib now, maybe try to have set  mealtimes as a routine.  When he is used to coming back home you can feed ad lib.

Sounds like he was taken from his mum too early if he does not know how to hunt and pounce. Keep on playing with him and he will get the idea.

Most cats tend to be nocturnal, they will adapt somewhat  in time, I would not let him out after dusk.  Sounds like he is progressing!
		
Click to expand...

He seems to like being fed at night ..... has just had a top up [its 4.00 am], usually gets main meal about 8pm.
I really planned on turning out at night as there are no dogs / people / cars, but it hardly gets dark at this time of year.  He is a lot less prone to panic but will never be bold.  Will wait and see how he is in a month or so.


----------



## Akkalia1 (3 June 2016)

I have loved reading this thread!  What a lucky kitty.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 June 2016)

Another breakthrough yesterday when he jumped up beside me on the sofa  .......... and I can move about in the same room with no panic.
No hairball for nearly a week.  I will sow some grass in a pot, he has parsley and sage if he wants. Raw steak mince and a raw tiny chicken wing tip for dinner, his 3.00 am feed is tinned turkey for kitties.
He is fast asleep now, when he used to be "ready to run", with one eye open quite a lot.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (3 June 2016)

I think I am getting fond of him, he never claws at my new curtains, which I thought would be irresistable


----------



## hackneylass2 (4 June 2016)

Sounds like things are progressing well, and he is becoming a lot more secure......slowly slowly catchee monekey etc   I would slowly adjust feed times so you are not getting up at night, if that's a problem.  Also, make sure he is getting some 'complete' food if the tinned turkey is not labelled as being complete.  Soundls like you ARE getting fond of him


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (4 June 2016)

Yes, ty I make sure he gets 50% complete, so he should have enough taurine [is there a source of this] etc plus cod liver/ other oil, he is very keen on raw beef steak, and the chick wings are scrunched up and munched up.  He is actually very fussy, as all cats are in my experience, but I don't mind, if he is asking for food it means we are communicating.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 June 2016)

Made up two weeks supply of raw food, all the best ingredients: he would not eat it, but in the end, I smothered the raw with Gourmet chicken in gravy, and overnight most has gone, he was non to happy with me, and it took eight Dreamies to pacify him.
His coat is lovely and silky now. He has learned to pounce today, and seems happy to play with me during daylight hours, I have ordered more toys, he loves all his mice. I will try fr a photo today.


----------



## hackneylass2 (7 June 2016)

I would love to see a photo of him!  Ah Dreamies, the saviour of human/cat relationships!     Have you tried rubbing catnip on his toys?   xxx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 July 2016)

Hi all.
he is coming on and indicating that he would like to go outside, ... I left the back door open and he went out for about 30 seconds, I know it is very risky as he still has a panic as a first reaction, but I don't think we will ever overcome that,    at night he watches everything thru the window, I want him to be a happy cat. 
There is no point in using a collar or even a harness, as he will not "come to call".
He has a super personality,      he is in tip top condition, but I don't think he will ever be a sleepy, lazy house cat, he is still quite young.


----------



## hackneylass2 (8 July 2016)

If he is on a harness and long lead, he won't need to come to call, he can explore and have you there as a 'safety net' He will feel he has a 'link' to you if he panics.  Of course he may well just lie down and say I'm not having any of this malarkey, but time will tell. If he has enough stimulii, eg, watching things through the window, you playing with him and therun of the house, I'm sure he will be a very happy boy! Our rescued girl flatly refused to walk on a lead at first but now loves exploring the garden and chasing toads...the lead also is great as we never let her get too near the toads! we are rather fond of them.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 July 2016)

Well, I'll give it a try with the harness and long lead, early on a Sunday am before the dog walking starts, he likes to have a play session during the night, [at 2.am], in addition to several during the day, its pretty full on for me, lol.


----------



## MagicMelon (8 July 2016)

Good luck OP, your cat will settle and be a totally different character eventually. My mum used to be in the CPL so was always bringing home cats only for a short time before they were fostered out. I used to spend hours as a kid in the pens with them getting their trust, even after a week they'd start to gain confidence around you no matter how bad their past.  

With regards to the harness, make sure you get the cat used to it in the house first or it'll go mental!  We had a harness for one of my Bengals - once she got used to the feeling of it round her tummy she quite liked going out in the garden with it on. Then we moved and I put up a very tall fence round my patio so they can go out yet still be contained and safe from getting killed on the road


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 July 2016)

Good advice, MagicMelon, a secure garden or a Catio is the best way.
Our cats have preferred a Walking Jacket to a harness per se, we did let them get used to it in the house first.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 July 2016)

I cannot find my harness, so will have to send for another one, a jacket type which is easy to fit, delaying the moment, I hope he can wait, he seems to be bursting to go out now! I could risk the garden and a collar, but the fence is quite low. He is wearing a soft  collar now, but putting it on was a bit traumatic for him, I will try to fit a pretend harness made of soft elastic today. I can practice walking in the communal hallway with the doors shut.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 July 2016)

Tried to put a light harness on, but he is very wary of being restrained, I opened the door in to the main hallway and put out some favourite toys and his bedding, he has been in and out, many times, but is very nervous. I will persevere with this until he calms down again. He can't get out to the garden, but can see outside in to the big wide world.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

I don't think this going to work, he has gone back to being a scaredy cat, he just does not like handling or people.  I will let him have hallway access on his own well before folks get up, just put the collar on before I do so, that is something he can tolerate.
He has eaten two raw chicken wings overnight, in preference to a big variety of things, he usually only got the wing tips, but they had been removed. I don't think he needs Dentasticks,


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

Sunday afternoon,  I've opened all the doors and all  the windows, not sure who is more scared, him or me ..........will give it ten mins, unfortunately a dog has started barking.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

He really wants this, but it has all got too busy, so we will chill.................... if it were not for the fact that once up on a time, I had a horse who spoke to me, I would not believe an animal could communicate with me in this way.....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

He knows this is his home, its his choice...................... he is cuddled up to me with the option of going out any window. 
He is off again ..................


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

All quiet, he can go out or he can stay in, his choice, I am not going to interfere.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

He is near a window, in my bedroom. Thinking out /in, , I am OK with it as he will come back if things get too much for him. ~Hugs and kisses for my Pussykins....................
he is Mewing


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

SO PLEASED
he has been outside and has come back indoors, what a wonderful day ..............
he is so pleased with himself .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 July 2016)

He has been back in for nearly an hour, and is now strutting his stuff round the house, I've closed the windows, enuff drama for one day .......


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 July 2016)

He needs his own blogspot! Bless him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 July 2016)

VIBES needed, he went out to the back garden this morning well after midnight, it is pretty well lit here apart from the bits with trees and scrub, he was calm, then panicked, scuttled back in to house and out a window, not been seen since ........... he does not have a collar on, but even though today it is pretty quiet round here [no bins lorries] he must be pretty scared. He will never come up to anyone, so he either returns of his own accord, or something terrible will happen, I blame my self, obviously.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 July 2016)

You can't blame yourself.  These things happen and I hope that he returns soon.  Sending "go home" vibes to him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 July 2016)

I was so positive that this was the right thing for him, it s all gone wrong.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 July 2016)

It was  Sometimes they do a little exploratory wander the first few times, then disappear the next time to scope out the wider area. Put some stinky food out and dont worry just yet! Cats are a law unto themselves!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 July 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			It was  Sometimes they do a little exploratory wander the first few times, then disappear the next time to scope out the wider area. Put some stinky food out and dont worry just yet! Cats are a law unto themselves!
		
Click to expand...

YES he came back to use the litter tray, I heard the scrabbbling, got up and he whizzed off again,


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 July 2016)

He knows which side his bread is buttered then!  Great to hear.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 July 2016)

Came back less than half an hour ago, came in to see me [made  huge fuss] then back out as soon as I got up, in the end I gave him food [he has obviously not starved!], then I went out and closed the window from outside, he is a bit miffed, but I think it is best he stay in for a day.
I can hear him crunching on the chicken wings, so he must have decided he is hungry. What a character.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 July 2016)

After an hour of vocalisation and thumping round the house I capitulated and opened the window.
Cat wins again.


----------



## Nettle123 (13 July 2016)

Now that he knows the way back he will be fine. They do like to worry us though.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 July 2016)

Yesterday it was 2.00 am and he got a bit of a fuss. Out about an hour later.
Today it was 3.40a.m., though he struggled to wake me!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 August 2016)

Well, I suppose you are all fed up with hearing about Arthur 
Last night he came in about 23.00, fed and had a groom and a cuddle, out at 23.22.
Then in at 00.37, very noisily, he needed a top up and Dreamies ............... normal.
At 04.44 I woke up, he was mewing, needed fed ........... again .............. he is eating me out of house and home!
He does not seem to be able to find rabbits or birds etc, so why  does he stay out all  day, where does he sleep that is safer than here?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 August 2016)

I am glad I got him out of Cat Prison. He does love me, but conditional love ................. chicken. salmon, tinned tuna. beef steak mince, and prawns. Dreamies  to top up.


----------



## Sarah_K (8 August 2016)

Maybe he's like my sister's OH's cat. Norman was farm bred, he's a big bruiser of a cat. Not that friendly in fact extremely aloof, not afraid to use claws to get what he wants, comes home for food, drink and a warm place to sleep. My sister got him for her OH as a birthday present (OH wanted a cat, it wasn't a spur of the moment decision). When my sister moved in with her OH Norman didn't like his quiet home being invaded so moved out in protest. They saw him around for about 6 months but he wouldn't come in the house. Found out that he'd moved in with an old single lady down the road. With her he was the perfect lap cat. Curled up on her sofa with her to watch TV, slept on her bed! He still spends his days/evenings with her but comes home at night.

You sure he's not wriggled his way into someone else's affections?  He sounds like a total character!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 August 2016)

He is very wary of humans, so would be very unlikely to adopt anyone so quickly, but last night he came in three times: 9.00 pm, absolutely full of himself, [and it seemed to  me he had a very big fat tummy], he returned at 12.00 and again at 02.00, just to eat up his supper.  
Compared to my previous cats he is not at all aggressive, I think local wildlife are fairly safe, but who knows what cats get up to!


----------



## chaps89 (9 August 2016)

I've just read this thread from start to finish and it's lovely to see the progress you've made. He sounds a very happy kitty. And I'm glad I'm not the only one trained by their cat and woken up for a midnight snack!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (16 December 2016)

Athur's first Christmas [he has kept this name and shed the first one at SSPCA with all his previous memories]
He is an in out cat, and sleeps on my bed quite a lot, still nervous if I am wandering about, so I try to walk past him when he is eating.
Early days [week six], living under the table>
https://www.dropbox.com/home/Camera Uploads?preview=2002-01-01+00.00.00-84.jpg
Nowadays~
https://www.dropbox.com/s/160j8xl1kqm0ovg/2002-01-01 00.00.00-85.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Iwantakitten (18 December 2016)

He is lovely! Can't see the first picture as it's asking me to log in to Dropbox but he looks very content in the second. Very similar to our old cat who disappeared about 3 years ago.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (18 December 2016)

Yes, I think he is pretty content, though he is still a bit of an enigma. Sorry your cat disappeared, lets hope he just re-located, as they do.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zyg9scvr6tv0vz1/2002-01-01 00.00.00-84.jpg?dl=0


----------

